# What do you use?



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Ok, here are a few things that I am trying to "mod" but can't figure out how to and am hoping for some help. Didn't see anything about them, although I could have missed them with so many mods floating out there!

1) Shower-how can I keep a organzier of sorts attached to the shower wall for soap, 
loofas, shampoo, ect? Those silly suction cups just won't do it! Would try hot glue 
gun, but am afraid that it would not work and then leave marks on the wall.
2) Corner shelf in the slide sleeping area-would like to attach something in the upper
corner to put eye glasses, ect on but don't want to put holes in the walls, especially 
since they are exterior walls.
3) Carbon Monoxide Detector and key holder-Once again, don't want to put holes in the
walls, so tried velcro. Worked for about a week and then both came down at the 
same time. Tried hot glue gun, that came down within a few days.

Any ideas other than the listed holes, glue gun or velcro?

Brook


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If it is a mod to make it more livable and you do not plan on changing it then use the screws. Just use ones that are less then 1" and do not over-tighten. The mods you want are what anyone would want and when you trade it in (never) then the next buyer will not need to make any changes.

I will try to post pictures this weekend of a soap/shampoo dispense that I installed in the shower. It is glued.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I found a magnetic key holder at the 'Container Store'. Four small hooks on a back plate with magnetic backing on it. We put it on the side of the microwave and so far it has not moved. As far as the other mod's, I can't think of any solid way to mount those kinds of things without the use of screws. Don't forget to use a good sealant for screws put in a moist or wet environment.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

In the bathroom, I just put everything in a plastic basket, then bring it out when I need it. However, my shower gel is the kind that has the hook on the bottom. We put one of the towels racks on the back wall of the shower. I just hang it there.

I too, would love a shelf in the queen slide to put glasses, books, etc... on.
I sleep on the outside while DH fights the mini-blinds







. So I would need a shelf above my head. My luck I'm afraid, would be I would BOP my head on the thing.







For now I have a plastic basket that sits on the seat of the table. That works until someone decides to sleep there.

We put a key holder up as soon as you walk in the door with screws. That was our first "mod". It works to put the dog leash on it as well.

Good luck! and have a great day! sunny


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Renerbee,

We put hooks up with double sided tape. So far they have held everything. We have two by the door, one over the microwave and one beside the bathroom door for a fly swatter.

As for the slide out shelf, I used a product called "Liquid Nails" it is a construction adhesive and will not let go once you bond something with it. If your house is fairly new, you can bet much of it is held together with this stuff. One caution, it is not easy to spread and it absolutely does not come off, so make sure you want you shelf to be there forever before you hit it with this stuff. You can buy it at Lowes, Home Depot, Wal-mart or any hardware store and its pretty cheap. I've never used it in the bathroom but I bet it would work for you shower deal too.

One comment on hot glue...forget it.

Well, hope this helps!!









Steve


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

We use one of those wire shower caddies that are supposed to hang from the showerhead. Since they do not fit on an RV shower, I added a plastic cabinet knob to the wall and hung it there. Works very well.

Photo Here


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

For the shower I found a tension adjusting pole unit with multiple plastic corner shelves that fits nicely into the back corner of the shower area. This is the same unit that could be used in your home shower I just did not need to use all of the pole sections in the trailer.

This solution uses no screws or glue and provides lots of storage for shampoo, conditioner, face soap, body soap, shave gel, after shower lotions, scrubbie, razors... did I mention a teenage daughter?

Not sure where I found this probably Big Lots or Wal-Mart.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Shower stuff we are still playing around what works best. Still no prefect solution yet.

As for CO2 I mounted this using screws right near the LPG detector so it looks factory install. Key Ring: I ordered a 6 Outback coat hooks and mounted them in several location and use one of them as a key ring. This way everything still looks factory installed.

When making mods I consider 2 things. Ensure it looks like factor installed or make it removeable. Some mods that are hidden, I like to ensure that they look "professional" to ensure that if I ever decide to sell, the future buyer does not get the feeling that everything has been "Mikey Moused" together.

Thor


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Screws in the wall are fine just not to long or tight. i try to use nice looking hooks when i can so i can just leave them if i ever sell the outback (not)









Jim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I mounted a triple soap/shampoo/conditioner dispenser on the back wall of the shower. I hung it with the tape provided, and it's just fine. Just follow the instructions carefully. For winter storage, I just remove the bottles and bring them into the house. This dispenser has been hanging for 3 seasons just fine.

My CO detector is a plug-in model. It hangs on the outlet. I wouldn't be afraid to mount one inside somewhere with screws. It's a safety mod that most people like anyway. Holes are pretty easy to hide after removal anyway.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Thor, shouldn't the CO2 detector be mount up next to the ceiling and propane low next to the floor?? I hope this is how it works because this is how mine is. Does anyone know if CO2 rises or falls?? kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Kirk
There is a good thread on the subject of CO detectors here:
CO Detectors

But to answer the question: Carbon Monoxide gas (CO) is 'slighty' lighter than air, and tends to rise slowly.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

The brand 3M puts out all kinds of sticker hooks that stay put and can be removed by pulling the tab without damaging anything.

Right now it is YOUR trailer and you should not worry about putting a few well thought out holes.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Two words... DUCT TAPE







hehe


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

How about another word -- Windex? I wet suction cups with windex when putting it on a surface. Works a lot better than spit or water. All our suctions in the shower seem to be holding. Even have an outside thermometer suction on the kitchen window (side of 5) and it has managed to stay stuck even while traveling down the highway. I don't think there's too many problems that can't be solved with either duct tape or windex.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

We used the shower tension rod with 3 plastic shelves, too. It was the wife's idea and a good one! I put a white rubber crutch tip on the top and bottom to give it a little more grip. Just remember to remove the bottles before hitting the road.

I believe CO has a vapor density of 0.97. Air is 1.0, so CO would be slightly lighter, although not enough to make a difference. CO mixes easily with air and can be found anywhere from floor to ceiling. CO detectors work just as well on the ceiling or near the floor. CO can be carried up by the heat that produced it so on the ceiling a detector may sound a little bit earlier. It takes a while for CO to get to dangerous levels and the detector will sound well before that no matter where you place it.

Sorry for the science lesson.

Steve


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

WOW! Thanks for all of the great recommendations!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

WOW! Thanks for all of the great recommendations!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

dmbcfd,

Thanks for the CO lesson. I'll look to get one of those plug in CO detectors.


----------

